# Towing Capacity 2001 Toyota Sequoia SR5  HELP!



## ChrisRVMan

I'm about to buy a 2010 Jayco G2 29BHS.

Its dry weight is 5,490 lbs. and my Toyota Sequoia (V8 4.7L) is rated at 6500 lbs. towing capacity.  

The TT is 30 feet long.  

Should I be concerned with it being too heavy for my tow vehicle?  I have an Equalizer hitch setup 1,000/10,000lb. rating.  I wonder if I should be staying below 5,000 lbs.

Any help would be appreciated.  I'm moving up from a pop-up camper.

We usually have 150lbs of dogs and 400lbs of people with us before adding gas and bags,etc.

The other option is we buy the 2008 Flagstaff 25BHSS which is 4,700 lbs. which should be well within the weight allowable.  Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Triple E

Re: Towing Capacity 2001 Toyota Sequoia SR5  HELP!

What is your GCVW?   :question:


----------



## ChrisRVMan

Re: Towing Capacity 2001 Toyota Sequoia SR5  HELP!

It is 11,800 lbs. according to Toyota.

Thanks


----------



## Triple E

Re: Towing Capacity 2001 Toyota Sequoia SR5  HELP!

Youmight be ok. Just don't haul anymore water then you need. 8.33 lbs. per gallon. Just make sure you don't go over. If chances are you might be going over, go with the smaller unit. If my math is right you will only have 480 lbs to go. Remember, food, clothes, fuel, water, blankets, kitchen ware and toys will eat up that 480 lbsreally fast.  Please keep us informed.


----------

